# Edited Thread: Peter UPDATE



## Riddle

On another note, I think my older (10) male cat may be sick. I feel like I'm paranoid, but over the past week, I've noticed the following symptoms:

* sluggishness
* lack of interest in food
* seems to be having some trouble "jumping up" onto a chair
* fur seems "oily" and ruffled up
* weight loss
* keeps on going into a corner and sitting there, staring at the wall

I've made a vet appointment, but it's for next week.  I'm going crazy wondering if this is just natural signs of an older cat who is slowing down, or what this could be... Waah.  Thanks.


----------



## Annissa

A vet appointment is certainly in order. You're not paranoid. How's his water intake? Oh, and what are you feeding him? Any changes in what you find in his litterbox?


----------



## Riddle

He's still eating and possibly drinking, though definitely "less." I just weighed him and it looks like he's lost 2.5 pounds since last month. Litter-wise, it's hard to tell, because we have 4 cats.  I think he's still pooping... thanks for your response.


----------



## Annissa

I'm glad I asked. The symptoms you described in your first post are very similar to the symptoms my cat had before he was diagnosed with diabetes. However, your answers to the questions I asked aren't consistent with diabetes.

I'm sorry I don't have a good answer on what it could be. Keep a close eye on him until the vet appointment. It could be minor, but you don't want to take chances. In the meantime, look in your yellow pages for an emergency vet just in case. Post the number on your fridge.  If he takes a turn for the worse you'll know who to call.

And keep checking this thread. We have several extremely knowledgeable posters who might be able to help you.

Welcome to the forum, Riddle, and good luck.


----------



## Riddle

Thank you so much. I'm glad I found this forum.

My vet just had a cancellation and can see him this afternoon. I am so hoping that it's just something minor... guh. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Annissa

Keep us informed. I'll be back on Monday.


----------



## kitkat

So any news yet :?:


----------



## Riddle

Hi, everyone. Thanks for the comments yesterday.

I was waiting for the test results to come back before posting. Yesterday, the vet said the cat looked pretty good, all things considered, so I hoped that it was really my paranoia.

Unfortunately, there's bad news and worse news... the bad news is that the blood test and urine test both came back abnormal. The worse news is that they're not sure why. It's not "conclusive." Nnnngghhh...  The next step would be the X -ray or ultrasound, which... guh. 

We're going to do a short course of antibiotiics to see if he perks up. Poor guy,but he's definitely drinking and eating...


----------



## Riddle

*Update*

Well, it's been a week, and I don't know what to think. It doesn't seem that the antibiotics are doing a lick of good & Peter is still drinking, but he's definitely not really eating. I've tried to give him his treats, turkey/roast beef deli meat, and he's just not really interested. Have another appointment for tomorrow, but I'm just... god. Should I try some baby food maybe? Should I force him to eat it?


----------



## Annissa

I've never heard of anybody being able to force a cat to eat something he didn't want, so I'm not sure that's such a good idea.

As for the vet appointment, are they going to run the ultrasound or x-ray? And if so, what are they looking for?


----------



## nautile

I keep a tube of stuff called Nutri-Cal in my pantry for when my cats are sick and have loss of appetite; it's a high-calorie dietary supplement. I got it from the when Renton was just six weeks old and wouldn't eat. Maybe you could find some of it and try giving it to your kitty. 

http://www.petcarecentral.com/425oztomnutf.html

Maybe it will give him some energy until you're able to get back to the vet.


----------



## Riddle

The vet thinks that it might be an intestinal tumor. The tests are completely inconclusive. If it IS an intestinal tumor, then the X-ray probably won't show it. They'll probably do another blood panel to see if there's been any change.

I'm so worried for my kitty.  I couldn't believe it when he didn't even want his favorite treats nor deli meat.


----------



## Jeanie

I'm saying a little prayer for you. I know how upset you must be! Keep us informed, please.


----------



## Annissa

I'm so sorry, Riddle. Please keep us updated as your story progresses.


----------



## Riddle

Thank you all so much for your support and good vibes. I really appreciate it.

Nautile, thanks for the suggstion about the high calorie supplement. I'll see if I can't find it. 

I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## Socksipuss

Riddle - I really hope it's not something serious... Maybe your cat has a problem with his mouth or his teeth? Did your Vet check that? A friend of mine had to change her cat's food 'cause her cat has sensitive teeth and it hurt her when she ate. Good luck!!


----------



## Riddle

Yeah, they did check his mouth -- it's all fine in there. It's the blood panel and urine sample that are "abnormal." 

Thanks, though, I really really hope it's nothing serious too... meh.


----------



## Riddle

I'm at a loss.  

The X-ray didn't show a visible tumor, but my boy had a 103.7 degree fever. There's no real "diagnosis" on what's wrong with him. He's not eating and drinking and we had to start force-feeding him. 

I don't know what to do. I know the vet will want to do an ultrasound next, but I can't afford another $500 vet bill without a diagnosis.  Does anyone have any experience with a cat that just won't eat while running a high fever?


----------



## Annissa

I'm sorry, Riddle, I have no idea.  

Maybe you could try another veterinarian?


----------



## ospunkyo

I've had experience with a cat that did not want to eat...he was supposed to eat a prescription diet, but I kept catching him eating his sister's food.

You could try encouraging him to eat by making sure his food smells - warm it slightly, mix in tuna juice - mix in a little warm water. Sometimes they can be coaxed to eat - talk to him, stroke him, sit with him, then offer a plate of food and wait or try to hand-feed.

You've mentioned that the blood and urine tests were abnormal - can you be more specific?

My own experience with similar symptoms raises concerns about his kidney function - but fever accompanying that is unusual, so maybe not.


----------



## Riddle

The blood tests were abnormal but inconclusive -- a very high bilirubin/wbc count, lots of indications of some kind of infection, but no real signs of what it could be. X-rays did not show a tumor, but if it's in the gastro-intestinal tract...  There seemed to be no kidney problems, but... 

Thanks for writing. Thank you.


----------



## imatarb

Oh, I hope you can find some answers soon! Keep us posted...

Lisa


----------



## ospunkyo

I'm sorry - I wish I knew more to be able to help. It does sound like he is dealing with some kind of infection.

Kidney disease would be evident in the BUN and creatine levels in his blood. Doesn't sound like those are of concern - so that's a good thing.

Have you had any luck getting him to eat? Is he drinking? Are you doing subcutaneous fluids?

Annissa suggested the possibility of taking him to a different vet. I think that is a good idea. If your current vet is so stumped, I don't know what could change to help them become un-stumped. Maybe another vet in your area could give you a fresh perspective..?


----------



## Riddle

The vet now suspects it's FIP, because Peter has fluid in the abdomen.

Does any other illness present with fluid in the abdoment? I know that FIP is a death sentence with 99% fatality.


----------



## Jeanie

Riddle, I found over a hundred references to excess abdominal fluid. I think you'll have to discuss this some more with your vet. I'm so sorry you're having this problem. We love our little friends.


----------



## Riddle

Thank you. I'm not going to give up hope. Thank you, everyone on the forum, who has written in.


----------



## imatarb

Don't give up hope...just have to eliminate all the possibilities one by one.

Lisa


----------



## kitkat

I hope you got to find out by now what is wrong with your cat. I am sending good thoughts


----------



## Riddle

Hi --

Unfortunately, Peter's just gotten worse and worse and there's still no definitive answer regarding what is wrong with him. While some (most) signs point to FIP, he doesn't match a lot of the symptoms, though it could be that I am clutching at straws at this point.

He has continued to lose massive amounts of weight, isn't really eating, and is mostly just lying down now. They are still analyzing the fluid they sampled from his tummy.

As the bill edges toward $1,000, things don't look too promising. 

Thank you everyone for writing.


----------



## Ianthe

Riddle, I am so sorry that Peter isn't doing well. I will say prayers for you both that he gets well....I can empathize with you as I lost a cat to FIP several years ago. Keep us posted, and try not to give up hope.


----------



## Jeanie

Riddle, I wish there was something we could to do help. I know it breaks your heart to see Peter appearing to go downhill. I have a link that might help you to understand his condition. I hope you'll keep us informed. In the meantime, my prayers are with you and Peter also.

http://web.vet.cornell.edu/public/fhc/fip.html


----------



## kitkat

Hope your kitty gets better, I'll keep you both in my thoughts. Good luck


----------



## Riddle

Thanks for the support and the links. I've quickly become very well read on the topic of this horrible disease. It's not looking good for my boy. 

I thought I would share a picture of him from last Xmas.










Hopefully I didn't mess that up.


----------



## Jeanie

No, you certainly didn't mess it up! He's very handsome.

Yes, it is a horrible disease.


----------



## ospunkyo

Oh Riddle - I'm sure it's so frustrating not knowing for certain what is making Peter sick. Has he been at the vet's all this time - or does has he been home with you? I hope, in either case, that you are able to spend some time with him.

Is he sitting in a box in that picture? Funny boy! He's a beautiful kitty.

My thoughts continue to be with you both (((hugs)))


----------



## Ianthe

Riddle, I am so sorry. I just wanted you to know that I am still thinking about you.


----------



## Riddle

I keep meaning to write PMs and thank people personally, and things just get so... thank you, to everyone. I wish I could post more to other threads, but it's hard for me right now to focus on anything else.

Ospunkyo: You are so kind. Peter has been at home this whole time. In a way, I almost wish that they'd admit him, and fix him... treat him... something. Help us.    And yes, he's in a box there in the photo. He loves boxes so much. Now he mostly sits in my closet, in my laundry basket full of clean laundry that I lazily didn't put away, but...

Ianthe: Thank you for thinking of us. 

So, I did go to another vet. I thought I was going to a holistic/homeopathic vet, but I'm so stupid... I didn't specify I wanted to see a homeopath, because I thought ALL the vets in that practice were. So they gave us to a regular vet. The experience was depressing and expensive as ****. In the end, I felt like I had been shilled by a traveling salesman who offered me snake oil. He prescribed Metacam, which is a NSAID for osteoarthritic dogs. My regular vet said it will not be harmful, but I am not so sure.

Peter is variable. Still drinking and still eating a little, but I "sense"he is in discomfort, and I think the fluid is building up. they still have not given a 100% FIP diagnosis --the analysis of the fluid was suspicious for FIP, but still not a confirmation & had some stuff that isn't right for FIP.

Everything we've spent... it was worth it, because he came to me today and loved on me like he used to-- first time since this whole thing began that he has done that.

I am going to start Peter on some homeopathic treatments that I have read about in my web research. My only concern is that I don't want to overdose/underdose. Any links or advice would be very much appreciated. A lot of sites say "Remedy X: 1M" and I am not sure exactly what that means.

I would like to give him the following holistic remedies:
* Parsley Tea to help with water retention
* Lycopodium clavatum for digestive troubles 
* Chelidonium majus for liver detox
* Vitamin C
* Bach's Rescue Remedy
* Some kind of aloe derivative unless I can talk my vet into Acemannan shots.

I really appreciate this forum. I hope that I can be a better member in time. Thank you.


----------



## ospunkyo

mmm...clean laundry *does* make a comfy bed! 

I'm glad that Peter is home with you - it's where he is comfortable and surrounded by the things - and people - he loves. 

What kind of treatments have they recommended for his symptoms? Are you doing subcutaneous fluids? If he is dehydrated, he'd certainly be lethargic, and getting his hydration up might perk him up a bit.

Are they still analyzing the fluid? Are they suggesting things to make him feel better? I'm concerned because it doesn't sound like these vets are helping Peter - or you - very much  

I found a page on the littlebigcat site that has a big list of links for homeopathic information: http://littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=links 
Maybe you'll find something in there to help.

Also, because it was so helpful to me when Norville lost interest in eating:
http://www.felinecrf.org/diet_and_nutrition.htm#persuading_cat_to_eat

My thoughts continue to be with you and Peter.


----------



## Riddle

Ospunkyo -- thank you for the links! Will check them out immediately.

We've started the Sub-Q fluids, but because of the fluid retention in his tummy, this is a double-edged sword. But he is dehydrated.  Rushed him in this morning because I could tell he was not doing well.

The fluid was strongly suspicious of FIP and the second analysis hasn't come back yet. I feel like the last 2 vet visits have been more me telling the vet about treatments I've read about and them saying they haven't heard about it.

Don't get me wrong, they're nice people, but no, I don't really feel like anyone's helping me. And that's the trouble with FIP, in that if that is what this is (as seems more and more likely), then there's "nothing" that the typical vet will say that can be done. And unfortunately, all of this is becoming really crippling financially. 

Anyway, he'll now be getting a vitamin B/E complex as well. I've tried to give him cod liver oil, but he's not interested.

Thank you so much for the links and suggestions. hugs.


----------



## Ioana

Have you tried calling a different veterinarian yet, Riddle? If you talk to them on the phone about the research you have done - you will be able to tell immediately if they could offer more than your current vet. My heart is with you - it is hard to go though such hardship - but you are being such a wonderful parent. We won't give up hope - give your kitty many, many loving hugs from me


----------



## Riddle

I've talked to 4 vets already. I don't think they're bad doctors, but it's just not possible to keep up on ALL the research that's being done on every particular disease -- unless you're a desperate owner. :/

I'm a little surprised that no one has mentioned Virbagen Omega, the veterinary interferon, which apparently is being used to treat FIP with a 30% cure rate in Japan/Europe. I'm sensing it's not available in the US? Wahh...


----------



## Ianthe

Riddle, I'm so sorry. This must be SO frustrating. I will keep praying that it s NOT FIP, and also that your vets will wise up a bit 8O It's awful when the patient becomes the doctor :roll: I think there is still hope, because when my kitty had FIP, he died within 36 hours, and his last 8 he was in a coma. Peter seems to be fighting this. *hugs*


----------



## Riddle

Peter has really taken a turn for the worse today. All of the tests are pointing to a "strong suspicion" of FIP, as is the fact that we can't seem to help him in any way. Nothing is working and he has stopped eating and drinking. He turns his face to the wall if I offer him anything. He actually slapped at the water I offered him. 

I don't know what to do or think anymore. I feel like I am tormenting him and stressing him out with all this poking and prodding and vet visits and shots and pills and liquids. I guess I am cracking and starting to give up. And that's not fair, but I don't know if it's fair to keep picking at him if there's no chance.

This forum has been really great. Thank you all.


----------



## Ianthe

Oh, Riddle. *BIG hugs* I feel awful for you. Nothing I can say can take away the hopelessness you are feeling right now, but I am so sorry Peter's condition is deteriorating. FIP is a horrible, ugly disease, and you don't learn about it until you are in the midst of a tragedy. We are all here for you, no matter what happens next....and I am still praying for you both.


----------



## Riddle

Thank you so much, Ianthe. that really means a lot to me.

I just don't know if I am doing the right things anymore. I remember feeling so relieved when I thought, "ah ha he was sick, but I caught it - nipped it in the bud. It's gonna be ok now." And now I just feel helpless and scared. 

I think he's in a lot ofdistress but the vet didn't seem to think so. Also, my keyboard keeps crapping out, so I'm sorry about the typos and stuff -the spacebar's going too.


----------



## Ianthe

Please don't worry about the typos...no biggie. I can't believe you have to deal with your computer being dumb at a time like this :roll: And actually, I didn't even notice any typos  It is always so awful to be in a position like the one you are in. And it is SO unfair, because Peter is so young to be so sick. Unfortunately, you are the only one who can make these hard decisions about what to do or not do for Peter, because you are his mom, and you know him best. Just trust your instincts, and know that you can turn here for support. *hugs*


----------



## Riddle

Re: the computer, yeah, it's like everything is falling apart at once. 

This forum has really been a tremendous source of support for me. Thank you to everyone. Hugs to you, Ianthe. You rock.

I think I'm going to spend the night tonight in the closet with Peter. He really likes the laundry baskt and this piece of luggage I have in there. I made him a more comfy bed (I thought), but he wanted to be on that silly piece of luggage. So I put it back for him. 

Maybe it's stupid, but I have this anxiety that something bad will happn tonight. So I'll just stay up with him.

Has anyone ever talked to the people at UC Davis about cat problems?


----------



## Ianthe

I don't think it's stupid at all....it sounds like exactly what I would do if he were mine. When Pumpkin (my FIP kitty) was sick, I stayed up with him 2 nights in a row. I also missed school and work so I could be with him at all times. I haven't personally talked to anyone at UC Davis about cats, but we did have a consulting vet that came in from there when I worked at the vet hospital. Never anything about FIP, though. I don't understand why, either. Someone,somewhere, needs to figure this disease out...I mean, come on!!! :evil: Do you live near UC Davis?? *hugs*


----------



## Newt

Riddle, 

How are you and Pete doing? I got your PM, just PM me back or we can chat here.


----------



## Newt

Ianthe said:


> I don't think it's stupid at all....it sounds like exactly what I would do if he were mine. When Pumpkin (my FIP kitty) was sick, I stayed up with him 2 nights in a row. I also missed school and work so I could be with him at all times. I haven't personally talked to anyone at UC Davis about cats, but we did have a consulting vet that came in from there when I worked at the vet hospital. Never anything about FIP, though. I don't understand why, either. Someone,somewhere, needs to figure this disease out...I mean, come on!!! :evil: Do you live near UC Davis?? *hugs*


Hi Ianthe, 

The disease is very tricky. When my cat had it I did a lot of research on it. No test is conclusive because it comes from the coronavirus (which every cat has had at some time or another).

The disease is very hard to detect and not completely recognized until it is too late. My own cat showed symptoms of an UR for weeks and stumped three vets. It wasn't until we saw a fourth that they enlightened us to the FIP possibility. At that point, all you can do is provide support until the animal shows signs of suffering. Cats are very good at hiding emotions/sickness. Its a survival skill.


----------



## Riddle

I don't really live that close to Davis, but close enough that I would consider contacting them if I thought it would do any good. :/

This link might be of interest to some if you haven't seen it already:

http://vetinterferon.nexenservices.com/aff_abstract.php?id=150


It was basically a study done in Japan. While a 30% remission rate is pretty weak, it's quite impressive compared to the 0% remission rate currently offered as a FIP diagnosis. But interferon omega is not available in the U.S.

I think had the FIP diagnosis come during the first, as opposed to the 4th, vet visit, at the beginning rather than the end, I certainly would have done things differenty. I feel I've made a lot ofmistakes with Peter's treatment and supportive care, and I certainly am going to pay the price, literally and figuratively, forthat.  But I think it's becoming pretty obvious that none of it would have necessarily made a difference to my kitty.


----------



## Leopardspots

Don't feel guilty Riddle. What's important is that your giving him all your love and attention. In the face of this horrible disease, you did the best you could by being there for him. 
Sam was diagnosed with the dry form of FIP and I kept racking my brain trying to figure out a way to fight it, till I finally accepted that I would lose him.
This forum is the best thing I could have done. All the kind people here really make you feel better.
One thing is sure, Peter is an absolutely beautiful cat with a wonderful owner.
>>Hug<<

Jess


----------



## Newt

Riddle said:


> I don't really live that close to Davis, but close enough that I would consider contacting them if I thought it would do any good. :/
> 
> This link might be of interest to some if you haven't seen it already:
> 
> http://vetinterferon.nexenservices.com/aff_abstract.php?id=150
> 
> 
> It was basically a study done in Japan. While a 30% remission rate is pretty weak, it's quite impressive compared to the 0% remission rate currently offered as a FIP diagnosis. But interferon omega is not available in the U.S.
> 
> I think had the FIP diagnosis come during the first, as opposed to the 4th, vet visit, at the beginning rather than the end, I certainly would have done things differenty. I feel I've made a lot ofmistakes with Peter's treatment and supportive care, and I certainly am going to pay the price, literally and figuratively, forthat.  But I think it's becoming pretty obvious that none of it would have necessarily made a difference to my kitty.


Hey Riddle, 

We actually tried the interferon on Newt (diluted in water) but got no response, if you note the surviving cats were older and FIP is known to only attact kittens and old cats with weak immune systems. Interferon is used to treat cats with AIDS. The main problem with FIP is that the immune system gets hyped up and starts attacking the cat, therefore an immune suppressant is normally used. This just keeps the cat's system from attacking but does nothing to stop the disease. 

Check out this site:
http://meow.best.vwh.net/fip/ 

Newt


----------



## Newt

Leopardspots said:


> Don't feel guilty Riddle. What's important is that your giving him all your love and attention. In the face of this horrible disease, you did the best you could by being there for him.
> Sam was diagnosed with the dry form of FIP and I kept racking my brain trying to figure out a way to fight it, till I finally accepted that I would lose him.
> This forum is the best thing I could have done. All the kind people here really make you feel better.
> One thing is sure, Peter is an absolutely beautiful cat with a wonderful owner.
> >>Hug<<
> 
> Jess


Hi Jess, 

Unfortunately that is true.  All you can do at this point is give support and hope that maybe your kitty has a rare immune system that can kill the disease. Giving him love and support right now is the best you can do. Come here to talk about any frustrations or anger...it helps. 

FIP takes the young and the old, meaning that it hits kittens and older cats with weak or non-formed immune systems. Very rarely does a cat get this from age 3 to 10, so there is always hope that maybe your cat can fight it.


----------



## Riddle

Newt: the interferon you gave Newt was Interferon-Alpha, human interferon. Peter is on that too. The link above is for the use of Interferon-Omega, feline interferon. It's not available in the U.S. 

Today has been a really horrible day. I don't think my boy will make out the week.  God.


----------



## Ianthe

Riddle I am really sorry about all you are going through with your baby Peter. Try to hang in there :? *hugs*


----------



## Newt

Riddle said:


> Newt: the interferon you gave Newt was Interferon-Alpha, human interferon. Peter is on that too. The link above is for the use of Interferon-Omega, feline interferon. It's not available in the U.S.
> 
> Today has been a really horrible day. I don't think my boy will make out the week.  God.


I was not aware of the differences. Thanks for the info. 

Has the jaundice set in? Sunlight is good for breaking up jaundice, make sure to take the kitty out a few times a day for about an hour. That seemed to help Newt.


----------



## spittles

If it were me, I would take him to UC Davis. They are very good, and have a lot of experience.

My friend's dog has a rare problem where her immune system started attacking her own body and the regular vets couldn't figure out what was wrong, but UC Davis found out. Although UC Davis wanted my friend to put the poor dog to sleep because they thought she wouldn't make it, she wouldn’t. The dog is healthy as can be today. 

I really wish you and your cat well. My friend had a few cats with FIP and they had to be put to sleep and I know how hard it was for them.

Take care
Abhay


----------



## carrie

My vet has had some minimal success giving bovine colostrum to cats with FIP. We are trying it out...nothing else to lose at this point in trying.

A friend said NutriCal also helps for cats not eating.


----------



## CyberPet

So sorry to hear about your cat. I hope all goes well even if the prognosis is pretty bleak. But you never know, miracles happen. *hugs*


----------



## ospunkyo

Riddle - how is Peter doing? Any updates?


----------



## Riddle

Hi, everyone.

Peter's condition has gotten worse. He's still drinking water on his own, but doesn't seem to be interested in eating. All of my attempts to force feed him have failed. He fights it and I feel like a jerk when I keep trying. He spits out anything I manage to get down him. Just now, he threw up everything I'd fed him today.

He is really weak and can't find the strength to even climb out of his litter box. He uses the litter, then lies down in it.

I don't know what to do. It seems like either I have to redouble all my efforts to force feed him, and really get that food down him to try and build up his strength -- or make the decision that we are giving up and act accordingly.


----------



## ospunkyo

I'm so sorry to hear that he has taken such a turn  

When Norville was sick and we had to do subQs everyday, it got to the point where he'd know we were coming for him - and would hide under the bed. Which meant I'd have to coax him out (attempt to anyway) and then finally, knowing that this treatment was one of the only things keeping him alive, I'd drag him out. He was weak, so he could only resist a little.  It still makes me sad thinking of those times. 

Riddle - you shouldn't feel like you are giving up. You've done so much, and tried so many things. For his entire life, you've always done what you thought was best for him, and now, you need to look at your little sweetie and determine what's best for him now. 

As I'm writing this, I'm all teary and crying, just remembering how difficult those last days were with Norville. It's so hard to have a sick kitty that you know in your heart will not get better. My thoughts are with you and Peter.


----------



## Riddle

After talking to a vet tech friend, on top of all the great advice I've had here from the forum, I have finally gotten the hang of the force feeding, but it's too little too late. 

Peter seems to me to be in discomfort. He keeps lying down on his side and seems to be completely weak and unable to muster up the energy for anything. I've changed tacks on the force feeding and rather than try to cram 24 ccs at a time, I am doing 6 ccs every hour. This does seem to have the effect of giving Peter a little bit of energy and he'll get up and walk across the room and has gone to the litter.

BUT he then "crashes" and lies there on his side again. We have an appointment for Tuesday, buuut if he is suffering or in pain... I guess I could go to the emergency vet. I just, I wonder, is there any kind of pain killer or something or...

I can't stop crying.


----------



## cheesensweets

I have been reading your posts from the beginning and am very sorry to hear about your baby Peter. I went through very similar things with my cat who was diagnosed with intestinal cancer last fall. I nursed him and did everything in my power until I had to put him to sleep. The strange thing about it is that putting him to sleep wasn't the hardest thing I ever did...the hardest thing on me was trying to get him to eat and drink. Buying everything out there from A to Z to see if he would eat it when ultimately he didn't and just wanted to sleep. Like your cat, mine would hide/sleep in the closet and finally he got to where he would walk up and down the basement steps to his litter box like he was drunk - couldn't keep his balance. I finally made the decision to put him to sleep. I didn't want to get to the point of hearing him howling in the middle of the night because he was in such great pain and didn't want it to be too late on my part where it was obvious that he was suffering. I had it in my mind that I would make every last day of his life as comforting as possible. I couldn't bear to see him dwindle away. In his mind, whether he lived for 10 years or 20 years, they needed to be all good, loving years and that's what he had. 

I know you love Peter VERY MUCH and it will be a tough decision to make but I hope I don't sound horrible if I urge you to put him at rest. He has been through a lot and so have you. You've been diligent in your efforts but it doesn't sound like prolonging is the road you want to take right now. Please keep us informed and PM me if you'd like to talk further. I feel your pain but it sounds like both you and Peter need some peace.


----------



## Riddle

*My Peter is gone*

I can't really talk about it right now, but after I made my last post and went offline, things got really bad and at 5:30 a.m. we went to the 24 hour vet. I held my sweet boy til the end. 

Thank you everyone for all your help. I'll try to answer the PMs. Cheesensweets, it was bittersweet to read your post coming home. But I know what you mean.

Can someone move this thread?


----------



## Lilly

I am so sorry about peter! I will of course move the thread for you, into the Rainbow Bridge area.

*hugs*


----------



## MA

I totally feel your pain. I am sorry for the loss of you beloved Peter.


----------



## imatarb

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I'll keep you and Peter in my thoughts and prayers...

Lisa


----------



## sentimentalgirl

I'm so sorry about Peter.....


----------



## Hana

I'm so sorry about Peter...I had been reading this thread, and hoping things would turn out okay.

I don't really know what to say to you except that I am so so sorry.


----------



## Riddle

Thank you so much to everyone. I'm heartbroken.  

I'll try to write more later. I haven't slept since Friday, so I'm a little out of it.


----------



## Lori

I am so sorry about Peter.  
Please take care of yourself. We are here when you are ready to talk.


----------



## Ianthe

Oh, gosh Riddle. I just saw this edited post. I am SO SORRY Peter didn't make it. Please take comfort in knowing you did the right thing, and he went peacefully across the Rainbow Bridge. Let me know if you need to talk. *HUGS*

Love, 
Ianthe


----------



## Annissa

I'm so sorry, Riddle.


----------



## CatAholic

I'm sorry  We're praying for you, this is never easy...........we're here


----------



## Jeanie

Riddle, I hope the pain has eased somewhat. You were such a loving and diligent guardian for Peter. Noone could have tried harder than you. I wish you great peace of mind. Peter is in loving arms. God bless.


----------



## Riddle

Hi, everyone --

I can't tell you how much all of your posts and PMs have meant to me. It's been a really rough couple of days and I feel totally adrift, to be honest. 

I'll try to write again when I'm less scattered.


----------



## CatAholic

Riddle, I can't seem to forget you, your pain must be so overwhelming. Most cannot understand this connection that we have with our kitty's but only we know. 
My sister sent me this from Journey (per say) when she needed to be put to sleep  a month ago in June. I know I can't replace the sediment of your precious Peter but I think if he could share anything it may be this message to you. I'm glad he is with my Journey girl. They smile upon our heavy hearts and may you be enveloped with a love only they could have given, never forget it. God granted you this pleasure in his creation, how thankful we can be : ) If Peter could share I think this message would be for you.
We're here  Love to you and all who cared for him
http://ecardview.hallmark.com/hmk/Websi ... 8&userID=0


----------



## malcolmsmom

My thoughts are with you Riddle

I recently lost a birdie  
Nothing can prepare you for the awful feeling when you loose your pet.

Goodbye Peter


"It is not just that animals make the world more scenic or picturesque. The lives of animals are woven into our very being - closer than our own breathing - and our soul will suffer when they are gone." 
- Gary Kowalski, Author of The Souls of Animals


----------



## MA

It's been a week today since I lost my grey tabby "son". I can totally relate to your feelings of being adrift. This past week was a blur to me. The sadness & pain is slowly diminishing as I remember the joy and love he brought into my life. Feel comfort to know that our 2 tabby cats are together. Wishing you peace in your heart as you did for me.


----------

